# How many TPU's for a Grand Villa



## chriskre (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay maybe I am dreaming but gonna put in a request anyway.
Ya never know.  

So anybody have a clue how many TPU's a Grand Villa would be end of Sept. or anytime in October?  

I gotta combine and don't want to make my combine too little but then again don't want to use up all my TPU's in one big deposit either.  I've got about 90 scattered TPU's.  

What do you DVC exchange gurus think?


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 8, 2012)

I wasn't aware you could get a 3 bedroom (grand villa) at DVC thru RCI.  I've never heard/read of anyone getting one in the past.  If so, then I screwed up as I requested (2) 2 bedroom units for late April 2013 and got them at Saratoga Springs.  I would definately have preferred a 3 bedroom unit.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 8, 2012)

They have been seen, very very rarely and usually for very off season weeks.  The ones I remember seeing were usually for Sept.  I don't remember TPU's or points, though.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 8, 2012)

FWIW, I snagged a 3BR GV at SSR for Oct 2009 (??), as a "pre-TPU" trade.  The unit I exchanged, SoCal 1BR Summer Week, was initially assigned 40 TPU and is now 35 TPU.

Just guessing, I'd expect a Sept/Oct SSR/OKW 3BR to run somewhere north of 40 TPU?  Maybe between 40-50 but not exceeding 60.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Nov 8, 2012)

I would suggest the full amount of 60 to be sure.  No real way of knowing.  I've only gotten my pre-TPU but would imagine there are always a request in for them as well.

KT


----------



## chriskre (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I put in a 78 so if it's there, hopefully I'll get it.


----------



## fluke (Nov 8, 2012)

I am almost certain that a Grand Villa was posted on the sightings board during springtime for early fall.  I believe it was an OKW unit.  Although I am searching now and can't find the posting (maybe it was the year before?).


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 8, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Well I put in a 78 so if it's there, hopefully I'll get it.


So who ya taking???


----------



## chriskre (Nov 10, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> So who ya taking???



Well it won't be M--i


----------

